# Alabama Homeschooling



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone know the homeschool regulations for Alabama or where to find them? We are moving from Indiana to Alabama in a month. As many of you know, Indiana's law's are not as strict as other's. I'm trying to plan ahead, but I am having a difficult time finding out what we need to prepare for when homeschooling in Alabama. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I imagine you have already been doing your searches but here is one link.
https://www.homeschoolfacts.com/state-laws/alabama-homeschool-state-laws.html


----------

